# wird es nichts damit



## jinxnao

Hello. I read a book and there is a part in which is written:
Morgen nacht wird es nichts damit.
What does it mean?


----------



## elroy

We need more context.


----------



## Hutschi

It means basically:

_Tomorrow in the night it will not/cannot take place.
_
Depending on context it might mean:
_
I will not come.
We will not meet each other.
We cannot do it.
etc._

Do you have more context?

_cross-posted with elroy._


----------



## jinxnao

İn the previous sentence it is said
Sie haben auch  Schlaf nötig. Sie is for respectful you here. They will rob a museum on the following night  and speaker tells a guy he must sleep.


----------



## elroy

jinxnao said:


> Sie is for respectful you here.


 Huh?


----------



## jinxnao

Sie is du. But respectful form of it.


----------



## elroy

I think in that context he means "It's not going to happen tomorrow night."  That is, they're not going to rob the museum tomorrow night after all.


----------



## jinxnao

But why do u think of not robbing tomorrow night? Can not it be meaning that they will have no chance of sleeping tomorow night if they were going to rob it then?


----------



## Hutschi

Sie haben auch Schlaf nötig. Morgen Nacht wird es nichts damit.

literally:
nötig haben=to need = brauchen.
They need sleep.  Tomorrow at night, this will not be possible (to sleep)

In this case "damit" refers to "Schlaf".


They need sleep. Tomorrow in the night, it will not be possible to sleep.


----------



## jinxnao

Yepp. I am sure now that it refers to sleeping. So nichts werden means what literally in german? Mit etwas nichts werden???
Daraus nichts werden is available but the first one I could not find in dictionaries. How can u explain the pattern to me pls


----------



## Hutschi

jinxnao said:


> ...  Can not it be meaning that they will have no chance of sleeping tomorow night if they were going to rob it then?



Note that "Sie" in the original sentence is "They" if there is no other context than that you gave. It is "normal" they, not a formal word.


----------



## jinxnao

Der Sprecher dutzt nicht im Buch wann er spricht mit dem Mann. Es ist in Sicherheit.


----------



## jinxnao

Mit etwas nichts werden. Can I find it in dictionaries?


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Tomorrow in the night, it will not be possible to sleep.


 Ah, yes, that makes much more sense than my guess!


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist eine "Redensart" ( it is an idiom). Es gibt einen Redensarten-Index (in Deutsch).

aus einer Sache wird nichts; es wird nichts daraus / draus; daraus wird nichts

German English:
dict.cc | daraus wird nichts | Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch

There is a very short idiom in English for the phrase: _No chance.

As simple text:
Sie haben auch Schlaf nötig. = they need sleep.

as speech:
"Sie haben auch Schlaf nötig!" = You need sleep. (polite form). It is a kind of imperative. In this case it expresses care/carefulness._


----------



## jinxnao

So you say this example is related to the pattern daraus nichts werden directly?  Damit und daraus here means same ?


----------



## Hutschi

In this special case "damit wird nichts" and "daraus wird nichts" are semantically the same. There is only a little difference in style. "Daraus" is a little bit more default here.

(If they are really the same depends on context. In our context there is no significant difference.)


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> In this special case "damit wird nichts" and "daraus wird nichts" are semantically the same.


  Really?  I didn't think "daraus" would work here.

Sie haben Schlaf nötig. Morgen nacht wird's nichts damit.  (Morgen nacht werden Sie nicht schlafen können.)
Sie haben Schlaf nötig. Morgen nacht wird's nichts daraus.


----------



## jinxnao

Tomorrow there will be no success or result out of sleeping


----------



## Hutschi

The result is not _out of sleeping_ but _out of need for sleeping._ You will need sleep but you cannot be able to sleep/get sleep.
The base information in both cases is: No chance! That is why I said it is semantically the same.

Because of this, the phrase is used as synonyme.

aus einer Sache wird nichts; es wird nichts daraus / draus; daraus wird nichts



> *aus* *einer* *Sache wird* *nichts*; *es wird* *nichts daraus* / *draus*; *daraus* *wird nichts*
> =
> etwas *wird *nicht verwirklicht / kann nicht verwirklicht werden; etwas fällt *aus*



der Schlaf fällt morgen aus/es wird nichts mit Schlafen/Du willst schlafen? Es wird nichts draus.


Edit:

"Tomorrow there will be no success or result out of sleeping"
I do not know if this works in English, it sounds strange.

Note: _Daraus _has lots of meanings.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Sie haben Schlaf nötig. Morgen nacht wird's nichts damit.  (Morgen nacht werden Sie nicht schlafen können.)
> Sie haben Schlaf nötig. Morgen nacht wird's nichts daraus.


----------



## Hutschi

Indeed:
Sie haben Schlaf nötig. Morgen nacht wir*d* nichts daraus. -"Daraus" does not use "es" here.

"Wird's" is wrong here, as Kajjo showed.

Edit:

Es wird nichts mit Schlafen - das funktioniert.
Es wird nichts aus Schlafen - falsch

Ich habe morgen Schlaf nötig, aber es wird nichts draus.


----------



## Kajjo

jinxnao said:


> Morgen Nacht wird es nichts damit.


generally: 
_
Tomorrow [something] will not happen / will not take place.
_
here:

_Sie haben Schlaf nötig. Morgen Nacht wird es nichts damit.
You need sleep. Tomorrow you won't get any [sleep].
_


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> generally:
> _
> Tomorrow [something] will not happen / will not take place.
> _
> here:
> 
> _Sie haben Schlaf nötig. Morgen Nacht wird es nichts damit.
> You need sleep. Tomorrow you won't get any [sleep]._


----------



## jinxnao

Got it completely. Thanks. Daraus excludes es was gorgeous and you both are so good.


----------



## JClaudeK

jinxnao said:


> Mit etwas nichts werden. Can I find it in dictionaries?


I could find it in an old Latin-German dictionary:
es wird nichts damit, i.e: a) es geht nicht vor sich, resnon fit; b) es geht nicht von Statten, res non succedit. c) hilft nichts nil prodest... d) mit der Sache ist nichts i.e: sie ist nicht wahr


----------



## jinxnao

You are amazing. Tbanx bro


----------

